# Apartment Complex



## terrastone (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm trying to bid on this apartment complex 
4 hours of plowing w/ a 9' plow
6 hours w/ 3 guys 1 snowblower and 1 mini skid steer w/ 3' plow
1 ton of sanding per application

TRIGGER DEPTH - 2.99" = $1,590.00
3.0" - 5.99" = $2,385.00
6.0 - 8.99" = $3,180.00
9.0" - 11.99" = $3,975.00
12.0" - 14.99" = $4,770.00
15 + = $530 per inch additional

does the pricing seems right?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I may be reading your post incorrect...you are planning to plow with one 9 ' plowtruck?
If so, one major storm you will not keep up.
If your going to include the equipment mention, well...your numbers need to come up.
Need addtional info...Many variables to consider...JMO


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your plowing all that for 1500 each time?

Looks like a 50- 75 K a season.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thougt I saw this property somewhere before....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84129


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Odd... maybe you should just give it up lol you obviously have NO idea how long it will take or what to charge for it judging by the 2 post with completely different info


----------



## terrastone (Sep 10, 2009)

instead of giving some advice all you do is discourage people. last guy plowing this place used the same equipment and we had 23 storms with total accumulation of 68". the most snow we gotta in one storm was 8".


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You have been given much advice, it just isn't what you want to hear. If you want a "go for it, you'll be fine", well there it is.

****Disclaimer - that is not how I feel. Just wanted you to see it in print.****

I don't think there is any realistic way to plow this in four hours, outside of keeping stuff knocked down. I think you're biting off way more than you are ready to chew. Start with some medium sized stuff and grow from there. You're equipped for plowing roads, that's what you should be doing. As for "1 ton of sand per application", no way. You'll probably damn near empty your five yard truck doing that. Treating lots uses much more product than sanding roads/highways. You probably could put down three or four tons of straight salt. What's the treatment specs for the concrete sidewalks? The might spec Calcium or Magnesium Chloride.

What kind of residents? Older folks, or families with kids? Kids like to play in the snow, and will slow you down, alot.

There's nothing wrong with changing the type of business you want to do, you just need to be realistic with what you have the equipment/expericence for.


----------



## terrastone (Sep 10, 2009)

4 hours for 3" of snow is not enough?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

If you want to the do the job right, you need one truck cleaning all the side parking spaces while having another truck with the 9' blade running the streets keeping them clean from all the stuff you are pulling out. A guy with the 3' bobcat blade and another with the snowblower doing the walks, and maybe one guy with a shovel clearing out the area in front of the garages and places where the machines cant go. I have done places like that and it seems to work out well with what I stated. But ONE truck is not enough for a property of that size! Unless they dont care how long you take to get it done. Good Luck.


----------



## terrastone (Sep 10, 2009)

like i was saying, there's no way to clean the parking spaces during the storm... all they do is plow the roadways. after the storm is when they bring a bobcat and clean the empty spaces, they have 2 days to clean them after the storm


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the difference between you and them ,tell them you can provide a better and quicker service for them ,but at a cost. If your going to do the same thing why should they change?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Have to agree with the respondents here Terrastone.
crawl before you walk and look for ways to serve better, puts you in a better position for the long run.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Grandviews got it all! LOL


----------

